# Intersite Links Missing



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

No longer visible at the bottom of the page. 02:25 this morning

This also in the address bar from when that screenshot was taken.
https://www.cyclechat.net/#site.27


----------



## velovoice (19 Sep 2016)

Does this thread answer your question? 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bicycle-touring-cycle-junkies.207116/


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> Does this thread answer your question?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bicycle-touring-cycle-junkies.207116/


No, these were links between the three remaining sites. Where there used to be seven sites.

Cycling Wiki is still there, at the top.


----------



## velovoice (19 Sep 2016)

Okay. I'm sorry, I guess I don't understand your question, then. Hopefully someone else will come along shortly!


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2016)

They have been removed.


----------

